# Problemas con el bimetálico de tostyarepa



## erinea (Mar 16, 2018)

*T*engo un problema*,* el termostato se *ha *fundido*,* lo cambi*é* por uno nuevo pero cada vez que enciendo el tostyarepas en los contacto de bimet*á*lico (de cobre) comienzan a enrojecer y a chispear , y daño el bimet*á*lico porq*ue *se comienza a fundir, las placas tambi*é*n se calienta*n* demasiado r*á*pido.

*T*engo otro tostyarepa y no pasa lo mismo , asi que es una anomal*í*a , a que se debe *é*sto?
*Q*ue puedo colocar o hacer para que deje de fundirse*, *la tensi*ó*n es 120v no hay subidas.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 16, 2018)

Fijate si no hay fuga al cuerpo de la resistencia, supongo que la resistencia es la original


----------



## erinea (Mar 16, 2018)

como es eso de fuga?
si te refieres a la resistencia que se calienta yesta unida a la placa , si es la original


----------



## pandacba (Mar 16, 2018)

Para medir las fugas tomas un extremo de la R y medis al cuerpo y luego el otro extremo en la escala más alta de ohm


----------



## erinea (Mar 16, 2018)

aaah ya capto , pero si hubiese un fuga la plancha no me estaria dando corrientazos?


----------



## pandacba (Mar 16, 2018)

Puede que lo haga al estar caliente, pero por ahora descartado
El repuesto es original o los de tipo universal?


----------



## erinea (Mar 16, 2018)

si aun caliente al maximo , la plancha no da corriente
si todo es original
lo que paso fue que el bimetal se fundio , que quemo el fusible y los cable de alimentacion hicieron corto 
desde entonces , cambie los cable , puse el fusible , pero el bimetalse sigue fundiendo , se pone al rojo vivo , nunca vi que un termostato haga eso


----------



## pandacba (Mar 16, 2018)

Si lo pones bajo corta? o sigue calentando?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 17, 2018)

erinea dijo:


> si aun caliente al maximo , la plancha no da corriente
> si todo es original
> lo que paso fue que el bimetal se fundio , que quemo el fusible y los cable de alimentacion hicieron corto
> desde entonces , cambie los cable , puse el fusible , pero el bimetalse sigue fundiendo , se pone al rojo vivo , nunca vi que un termostato haga eso


Si se recalentó tanto seguramente quedó soldado el contacto, intenta lo siguiente: 
1) Despega el contacto si es que se encuentra pegado (Soldado)
2) Limpia ambos lados primero con un papel esmeril grueso
3) Luego con otro mas fino hasta que quede brillante
4) Limpia con un trozo de tela para retirar cualquier resto de abrasivo
5) Verifica con el regulador que abra y cierre
6) Arma y prueba


----------



## erinea (Mar 17, 2018)

buenas chico ya hice todo eso , pero como te decia , cuando lo prendo esos contacto se ponen al rojo vivo ,y no se a que se debe, tambien la resistencia se calienta mas rapido de lo normal


----------



## pandacba (Mar 17, 2018)

Para que tensión de trabajo es? que tensión hay en tu domicilio?


----------



## erinea (Mar 17, 2018)

120v , eso tambien lo medi

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 17, 2018

como puse arriba "
*T*engo un problema*,* el termostato se *ha *fundido*,* lo cambi*é* por uno nuevo pero cada vez que enciendo el tostyarepas en los contacto de bimet*á*lico (de cobre) comienzan a enrojecer y a chispear , y daño el bimet*á*lico porq*ue *se comienza a fundir, las placas tambi*é*n se calienta*n* demasiado r*á*pido.

*T*engo otro tostyarepa y no pasa lo mismo , asi que es una anomal*í*a , a que se debe *é*sto?
*Q*ue puedo colocar o hacer para que deje de fundirse*, *la tensi*ó*n es 120v no hay subidas."


----------



## pandacba (Mar 17, 2018)

Algo ha pasado internamente, como tienes dos puedes medir la resistencia de ambos para comparar? seguramente la que funciona mal mide mucho menos, por eso te rompe el temrimo, se suele fundir internamente un sector y queda como un pequeño corto haciendo disminuir el valor de la resistencia, casi seguro esa es la falla


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 17, 2018)

Si al termostato se le ponen al rojo los contactos es que la resistencia calentadora tiene un corto de algun tipo...medio raro por que siempre se abren,...pero bue....hay que medir...


----------



## pandacba (Mar 17, 2018)

Las resistencias al aire se abren con facilidad, en cambio en las blindadas es otra historia, tanto en estas pequeñas como en las industriales de varios KW.
Al calentarse todo el conjunto sufre deformaciones, se expanden y se contraen al enfriarse, eso hace que las espiras se vayan uniendo una con otras, lo más común que se abran, que aumente su resistencia, y solo en las blindadas que se produscan pequeños cortos en varios sectores de la misma


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 17, 2018)

Volvé a probar desconectando una de las dos resistencias , que van en paralelo.


----------



## erinea (Abr 5, 2018)

si ya probe , y resulta que son las dos resistencias la que estan malas
probe desconectando uno y luego otra y pasaba lo mismo
al acercar el oido se escucha como cruje el metal interno

como no tengo para comprar unas nuevas
decidi ponerlas en serie
y el termostato ya no se funde con tanta rapides,pero igualse funde
vere que me le puedo colocar para que la corriente disminuya al punto de que estas calienten pero no me fundan el bimetalico


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 5, 2018)

Poneles un díodo , quizas un puente de 1.000V 50A *tomando solo el+ y el -* , te saldría menos que un díodo de las mismas características . . . y además está aislado !








Para mi eso originalmente estaba en serie y alguien lo "toqueteó"

¿ Porque ? Simplemente porque el fabricante para 110V las pone en paralelo y para 220V en serie.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 5, 2018)

Podrías poner un diodo en serie, pero te bajara la potencia a la mitad, será cuestión de probar...
Teniendo en cuenta la corriente que circula


----------



## erinea (Jun 30, 2018)

ah se me olvido avisar, si era la resistencias, estaban como quebradas por dentro pero no se veia , asi que poniendolas en serie ,sirvio para que el bimetalico no se fundiera mas. gracias por la ayuda


----------

